# Let's talk generators.



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Milbank is pretty well-recognized in the electrical industry for our meter sockets and enclosures. But far fewer know about our line of power generation products, including portable generators, home and commercial standby generators, industrial generators and transfer switches.

In order to get a better idea of how we can better serve electrical contractors, I'd like to hear about your experiences with _any_ generator products (whether from Milbank, Generac, Kohler, Honda or any other manufacturer). Here are a couple questions in particular we'd like you to consider:


*If you use portable generators for work or personal use*, which brand do you use and what has been your experience with the product? Is it easy to use? Reliable? What features or improvements would you like to see?

*If you install or service standby generators*, which brands have you worked with and what has been your experience with the product? Are you getting the support you need from manufacturers and distributors? Have you experienced issues with installation and startup? How reliable have you found these generators to be?


Also, if anyone has any other specific questions about Milbank's power generation products, please ask them here and I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's my understanding that Milbank Generators are simply rebadged products from another major manufacturer. Can you confirm or deny this?


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

MTW said:


> It's my understanding that Milbank Generators are simply rebadged products from another major manufacturer. Can you confirm or deny this?


This is correct. We do manufacture some of the manual and automatic transfer switches in our lineup, but we do not make any of the generator units. Those are manufactured by select partners, including Briggs & Stratton.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

When I use a gen for work I use the Honda 3000 inverter it is so quiet at the end of the day my ears are not ringing as far as a product is concerned can you make a meter/ main / transfer switch combo all in one


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Break away from the restrictive ''dealer'' mentality that the usual generator companies utilize, and I bet you will be drowning in sales volume soon enough. 

There is nothing like spending 6,000 on a standby genny and calling Customer Support just to be hung up on because you are not a ''dealer''.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Break away from the restrictive ''dealer'' mentality that the usual generator companies utilize, and I bet you will be drowning in sales volume soon enough.
> 
> There is nothing like spending 6,000 on a standby genny and calling Customer Support just to be hung up on because you are not a ''dealer''.


Mac, you are right on about this. 
I installed a Millbank Generator a couple of months ago and the customer called and said his generator was not starting, I go over and look at it, call tech support they tell me there is problem with the trickle charger, they ask me if I am dealer, I say No, they tell me to call a dealer, they would not help

I hate the whole dealer setup


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe the distributer has our best interests in mind but they should allow contractors all of the tech support we need.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless they've pimped you out, _faggetaboutit _Jrannis....~C:jester:S~


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

How about coming out with an engine on a portable that will run on this piece of sh!t fuel with ethanol after its sat a few months. That would be great.


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Just to clarify: Milbank does not use a dealer model when it comes to our generators—we support and sell through the electrical distribution channel. We do have Milbank Authorized Generator Technicans that take our certification class in order to perform warranty repair/service work, but do not sell to them as "dealers". Any licensed electrician with or without the Milbank certification can install Milbank generators.

If anyone is interested in learning more about our Authorized Generator Technician program, click here.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Just to clarify: Milbank does not use a dealer model when it comes to our generators—


:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not selling anything until I know who made it. Can't really get on board with a product that doesn't bear the OEM's name. To my eye, major portions of the product line look like yet another Generac with another private brand label.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

All the Millbank units I have worked on have been Briggs units. Nothing to fear. Some of the switches are different, though I haven't worked with a Synapswitch yet.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Just to clarify: Milbank does not use a dealer model when it comes to our generators—we support and sell through the electrical distribution channel. We do have Milbank Authorized Generator Technicans that take our certification class in order to perform warranty repair/service work, but do not sell to them as "dealers". Any licensed electrician with or without the Milbank certification can install Milbank generators.
> 
> If anyone is interested in learning more about our Authorized Generator Technician program, click here.


any one can INSTALL, but can anyone get support?:whistling2:


----------



## Milbank_Christine (Apr 29, 2015)

papaotis said:


> any one can INSTALL, but can anyone get support?:whistling2:


Papaotis - yes, anyone can call or email for support. The number is 816-410-7346 (press 7 for technical support, as prompted by the message). Otherwise, you can email [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Just to clarify: Milbank does not use a dealer model when it comes to our generators—we support and sell through the electrical distribution channel. We do have Milbank Authorized Generator Technicans that take our certification class in order to perform warranty repair/service work, but do not sell to them as "dealers". Any licensed electrician with or without the Milbank certification can install Milbank generators.
> 
> If anyone is interested in learning more about our Authorized Generator Technician program, click here.


No Canadian dates???


----------



## Milbank_Christine (Apr 29, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> No Canadian dates???


Hi @The_Modifier: we did have a class at Daltco Electric in Ottawa, Ontario in May (though that was before we implemented the online registration on our website). Here's a little information about how our classes get set up: 

Class schedules are driven by our electrical distributors. If they have enough interest from their contractors and customers, we'll do an on-site training at their location. If you email [email protected] and let them know who your main distributors are in the area, Chad or Jose (our technical guys) can see about getting a training class scheduled. Otherwise, we typically hold 4 training sessions at our headquarters in Kansas City, MO each year (once per quarter). Hope this helps!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you have an extended run gas tank kit like some other brands have(second tank)?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Milbank_Christine said:


> Hi @The_Modifier: we did have a class at Daltco Electric in Ottawa, Ontario in May (though that was before we implemented the online registration on our website). Here's a little information about how our classes get set up:
> 
> Class schedules are driven by our electrical distributors. If they have enough interest from their contractors and customers, we'll do an on-site training at their location. If you email [email protected] and let them know who your main distributors are in the area, Chad or Jose (our technical guys) can see about getting a training class scheduled. Otherwise, we typically hold 4 training sessions at our headquarters in Kansas City, MO each year (once per quarter). Hope this helps!


Thank you for the information, but Ottawa is over 5 hours from my shop.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Milbank_Ryan said:


> Just to clarify: Milbank does not use a dealer model when it comes to our generators—we support and sell through the electrical distribution channel. We do have Milbank Authorized Generator Technicans that take our certification class in order to perform warranty repair/service work, but do not sell to them as "dealers". Any licensed electrician with or without the Milbank certification can install Milbank generators.
> 
> If anyone is interested in learning more about our Authorized Generator Technician program, click here.


Are service manuals and parts available to anyone?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Forgive my cynical nature !
But that was a great corporate speil.
Not many of the hard questions answered.
Where no dummies.

If you want electricians on side ? 
Answer ALL questions as asked &Truthfully.
Not just the ones with best PR value !


----------



## Morse (Aug 1, 2015)

I have installed 4 8K's and took the class. Out of the four one was replaced by Millbank due to constant overspeed errors. So far no problems with the replacement. However now I have another with the same problem. LP pressure is perfect, RPM's are perfect and frequency is perfect. Every time it does it's weekly test it shuts down on overspeed. Also replaced the starter on this one.


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Morse said:


> I have installed 4 8K's and took the class. Out of the four one was replaced by Millbank due to constant overspeed errors. So far no problems with the replacement. However now I have another with the same problem. LP pressure is perfect, RPM's are perfect and frequency is perfect. Every time it does it's weekly test it shuts down on overspeed. Also replaced the starter on this one.


Morse,

Give Jose in technical support a call. (816) 410-7251. He'll be able to troubleshoot with you.


----------



## Morse (Aug 1, 2015)

I've logged in many hours with Jose. He knows my voice.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We have Polar Power DC generators as well as Cummings and Kohler for AC. Most are in the 12K range all are propane. The Polar Power units are bullet proof and work in the most extreme conditions.


----------



## Morse (Aug 1, 2015)

I am in no way knocking Millbank. The class was good. And the two newer units have run without a hiccup for over 1 1/2 years. Just the first couple had issues. Ghost in the machine. Also tech support was very good in my experience. I do not work for Millbank. Just an independent installer.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

ampman said:


> When I use a gen for work I use the Honda 3000 inverter it is so quiet at the end of the day my ears are not ringing as far as a product is concerned can you make a meter/ main / transfer switch combo all in one


do you think that unit could work for a small travel trailer power supply for trailer?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Unless they've pimped you out, _faggetaboutit _Jrannis....~C:jester:S~


Call "Pimp my Generator"


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there any support you can give to a contractor that doesn't really do much generator sales something to help him wet his beak.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Lep said:


> do you think that unit could work for a small travel trailer power supply for trailer?


Maintenance schedule calls for spark plug check every 100 hrs, replace very 300 hr valve clearance check/adjustment after 300 hours, combustion chamber cleaning at 500 hours. Definitely not something you can leave running around the clock.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Lep said:


> do you think that unit could work for a small travel trailer power supply for trailer?


Yes it will work


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> Maintenance schedule calls for spark plug check every 100 hrs, replace very 300 hr valve clearance check/adjustment after 300 hours, combustion chamber cleaning at 500 hours. Definitely not something you can leave running around the clock.



Our Polar Power unitsare good for 3000 hours between oil changes.:thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Neat stuff, vastly different market and price range I'm sure.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Our Polar Power unitsare good for 3000 hours between oil changes.:thumbsup:


but very heavy, isn't it?


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone seen our new camoflauge digital inverter generators at their local distributor yet?










Great units for the camping, hunting and outdoors enthusiasts out there!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Just saw this yesterday. Pretty slick.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Lep said:


> Is there any support you can give to a contractor that doesn't really do much generator sales something to help him wet his beak.


Check out the sparks that do it exclusively Lep. 

Just about every manufacturer has some sort of sales/ service locator 

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Find someone locally who does them and is willing to share. I support many installers in the area with warranty support and parts.


----------

